# IT Jobs in NZ..



## zulfi (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi everybody,

Which city of New Zealand has more opportunities for IT professionals?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Auckland


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

You can try Wellington too.


----------

